# Como se torna um devel Gentoo ?

## Kobal

Como funciona a politica Gentoo. ?

Eu tenho interesse em manter um pacote, e ajudar a matar bugs .

Outra coisa tava olhado o ebuild do MPlayer, por que ele e colocado com tantas depencias, ? Exemplo arts que pucha o kdebase e kdelibs.

----------

## Mythos

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml#doc_chap6

acho que deve estar ai qualquer coisa sobre o assunto, quanto às dependências o xine também precisa de muitas libs do KDE ... 

É pena porque uso quase sempre o Gnome.

----------

## fernandotcl

Segundo os devs, a melhor maneira é se oferecer a manter um pacote que ninguém mantém, ou adicionar um pacote que não está na árvore. Isso em grande escala, é claro. Também é necessário ressaltar que você só vai pro "core team" (cuidar do Portage, dos scripts de boot, livecds, essas coisas) depois de comer muita poeira escrevendo ebuilds.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Outra coisa tava olhado o ebuild do MPlayer, por que ele e colocado com tantas depencias, ? Exemplo arts que pucha o kdebase e kdelibs.

 

Existe um problema com o mplayer.

Os desenvolvedores do mplayer não aceitam envios de bugs no caso do mplayer ser compilado no gentoo com as "USE" do portage que o usuário selecionar.

Então se você usa muitas flags, especialmente pra prevenir certas coisas como o uso do arts provavelmente terás que instalar muitos pacotes extras diferentes do que costuma usar em seus programas  :Wink: 

Pra virar Gentoo devel eu não sei direito, mas um bom passo acredito que é estudar o funcionamento das ebuilds e ir mandando algumas pra eles  :Wink: 

----------

## Enderson

O negócio é se cadastrar no Bugzilla (https://bugs.gentoo.org), e sair

catando bugs e reseolvendo, e partitipar o Gentoo Gug Day (é assim?),

e acontece todo mês, acho que no último sábado de cada mês se não me 

engano.

Resumindo:

* Testar e comentar ebuilds

* Submeter ebuilds

* Procurar bugs em geral, e resolvê-los

Acho que é isso, nesta ordem mesmo.  :Smile: 

Não precisa ser Gentoo Dev para colaborar, o bugzilla é aberto a qualquer

 um, e se seus comentário, e sugestões realmente forem boas, eles irão

perceber e te dar as devidas autoridades para que você possa fazer 

diretamente no CVS.

Acabei por não resumir nada!  :Smile: 

----------

## Animal-X®

Já tentou mandar um email para o pessoal que mantem a distribuição, tipo a galera que tá sempre mexendo nos bugs?

O Enderson deu uma boa dica...

----------

## Kobal

Quais se flags o Vector usa ?

Pois uso as seguintes:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -ftracer -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -mfpmath=sse,3$

O Vector sem compilações consegue ser mais rapido 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> O Vector sem compilações consegue ser mais rapido

 

É um mistério que eu ainda não consegui resolver. Você já leu um polêmico teste de velocidade entre Gentoo, Mandrake (i586) e Debian (i386)? Gentoo aparece como último. Como experiência pessoal, Slackware (i486) e Arch Linux (i686) são mais rápidos.

Explicações para isso são difícies. Dizem que o g++, o compilador de C++ do gcc, não é bom com otimizações. Então poderiamos usar o ICC, por exemplo, mas acho que não é gratuito. Até mesmo sem otimizações pode ser melhor. Outra possível explicação pode ser que alguns programas sejam linkados estaticamente, ou seja usado o pre-linking.

Quanto à suas CFLAGS, elas estão redundantes. -fomit-frame-pointer é ativado em qualquer nível de optimização (-Ox),  -mmmx e -msse são automaticamente escolhidas pelo compilador, e aconselho você a rever as outras, porque, se não me engano, também estão implícitas com certo nível de optimização. Aliás, -O3 não é uma opção muito recomendada, e sim -O2, já que em muitos casos -O3 compila um executável muito grande e isso pode levar a um decrescimo de velocidade, especialmente em processadores mais antigos (P3 talvez seja considerado "antigo").

EDIT: Coloque -pipe também, com isso pipes são usados no lugar de arquivos temporários e assim o tempo de compilação diminui.

----------

## AngusYoung

Pessoal, é importante notar que não existe um sistema Gentoo igual ao outro. É importante notar, também, que nem sempre -O3 é mais rápido que -O2. Tem uma porrada de tópicos aqui nos forums sobre isso.  Aqui tem um texto sobre isso. 

Fernando, o ICC é gratuito para uso pessoal, mas é preciso ir no site da Intel requisitar uma licença. Ah, outra coisa: -fomit-frame-pointer não é habilitado por padrão em x86 (isso em 32 bits, não sei quanto a x86_64). 

Kobal, se você pretende contribuir mais ativamente para o projeto Gentoo, acho que esse documento é de seu interesse. Também convém prestar atenção na GWN, muitos chamados de devs são feitos por lá. Boa sorte!

[edit]

Acho que estamos indo bem Off-topic, não?

[/edit]

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Ah, outra coisa: -fomit-frame-pointer não é habilitado por padrão em x86 (isso em 32 bits, não sei quanto a x86_64).

 

Era essa minha dúvida. É dito num documento do GCC que o -fomit-frame-pointer é habilitado por padrão nas arquiteturas onde isso não iria atrapalhar o debug. O ruim é que não é dito que em x86 atrapalha, então eu já esperava uma correção.  :Wink: 

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Acho que estamos indo bem Off-topic, não?

 

Mais uma demonstração clara da minha teoria dos tópicos com vontade própria.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Animal-X®

Se trocar o GCC pelo ICC será que vai ter que modificar muito os batch de compilação dos programas?

Aqui em casa não tive muitos problemas com velocidade, o gentoo 2004.1 é bem mais rápido que o Slack10, a única coisa em comum entre os linux mais novos é a começão de memória, muitas vezes tenho que descarregar várias coisas da memória senão o micro fica lento....

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

> Se trocar o GCC pelo ICC será que vai ter que modificar muito os batch de compilação dos programas?

 

Eu não recomendo mudar. Mesmo que o ICC tenha compatibilidade com as opções do GCC, os programas são feitos para serem compilados com o GCC, e essa mudança é dor de cabeça na certa. Tem gente que compila só o X com o ICC, no OTW tinha há algum tempo algo sobre isso, caso você se interesse.

----------

## Animal-X®

Bom cara, já que vai dar muito trampo mexer com isso, deixa pra lá, vou apostando no GCC mesmo...

Já é um trampo do capeta fazer o gentoo funcionar do zero, imagina mudar o compliador !!!

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  Acho que estamos indo bem Off-topic, não?  

 

Eu tenho essa mania de pegar meus post e colocar as duvidas nele, mais quando faço isso pucho relacionado ao assunto do topico, ai quando vou fazer uma pesquisa fica mais rapido. 

 *Quote:*   

>  OTW 

 

O que venha a ser isso ?

 *Quote:*   

>  Mesmo que o ICC tenha compatibilidade com as opções do GCC 

 

Eu tava lendo no site da intel ele tem compatibilidade com o gcc 3.3.2 .

Porque os programas tão vindo com patch-gcc-3.4 ? 

 *Quote:*   

>  Tem gente que compila só o X com o ICC, 

 

Onde tem o tutorial ? Sera que o ganho e relevante. ?

 *Quote:*   

>  Kobal, se você pretende contribuir mais ativamente para o projeto Gentoo, acho que esse documento é de seu interesse. Também convém prestar atenção na GWN, muitos chamados de devs são feitos por lá. Boa sorte! 

 

Muito boa dica. Porque os GWN pararam de ser traduzidos ? 

 *Quote:*   

>  Dizem que o g++, o compilador de C++ do gcc, não é bom com otimizações. 

 

O novo MAC OSX, o Steve Jobs falou que teve ganho de 70% de velocidade no G5, sei la em, ele e meio mentiroso. Ainda mais que a APPLE usa GCC. 

 *Quote:*   

>  Bom cara, já que vai dar muito trampo mexer com isso, deixa pra lá, vou apostando no GCC mesmo...
> 
> Já é um trampo do capeta fazer o gentoo funcionar do zero, imagina mudar o compliador !!! 

 

E so dedicar, eu instalo o Gentoo sem ler mais nada, so pra fazer as security tty que olho o comando que sempre esqueço.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Acho que estamos indo bem Off-topic, não? 
> 
> Mais uma demonstração clara da minha teoria dos tópicos com vontade própria. 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

> Se trocar o GCC pelo ICC será que vai ter que modificar muito os batch de compilação dos programas?

 

Na verdade, compilar usando o ICC é relativamente fácil (em *alguns casos). Em muitos programas basta exportar CC=/caminho/para/o/icc AR=/caminho/para/o/xiar e mais algumas outras variáveis. Nos foruns também tem alguns tópicos sobre isso. E, como o fernandotcl falou, acho que teve um cara que até conseguiu compilar o XFree. 

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    OTW  
> 
> O que venha a ser isso ?
> ...

 

OTW = Off The Wall

A GWN parou de ser traduzida por falta de pessoal interessado. Eu fiz parte da equipe de tradução dela, durante um período, mas eu tenho cíclos de tempo livre meio estranhos, então fica complicado colaborar.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    OTW  
> 
> O que venha a ser isso ?

 

Off-The-Wall  :Wink: 

 *Kobal wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Mesmo que o ICC tenha compatibilidade com as opções do GCC  
> 
> Eu tava lendo no site da intel ele tem compatibilidade com o gcc 3.3.2 .

 

Mas não é só isso, existem problemas de incompatibilidade.

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Porque os programas tão vindo com patch-gcc-3.4 ?

 

Alguns programas não compilam com GCC 3.4, e precisam ter patchs aplicados. Não sei exatamente os problemas, e nem estou afim de me aprender, mesmo porque isso pode ser muito mais do que uma explicação de cinco linhas.  :Very Happy: 

 *Kobal wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Tem gente que compila só o X com o ICC,  
> 
> Onde tem o tutorial ? Sera que o ganho e relevante. ?

 

O ganho é dito de 10% em tamanho do binário e em performance, mas nada "oficial". Alguns links que podem ajudar:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=131752

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=113784

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Porque os GWN pararam de ser traduzidos ?

 

Falta de tradutores (ou de tempo deles), acredito (chuto) eu.

 *Kobal wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Dizem que o g++, o compilador de C++ do gcc, não é bom com otimizações.  
> 
> O novo MAC OSX, o Steve Jobs falou que teve ganho de 70% de velocidade no G5, sei la em, ele e meio mentiroso. Ainda mais que a APPLE usa GCC.

 

Se a Apple usar um GCC recente, pode haver ganho de velocidade sim. GCC 3.3 pro 3.4 dá uma melhora de velocidade de 30% em média. E se o programa suportar, o GCC precompila headers, o que faz com que, por exemplo, Qt seja compilado em 10% do tempo original.

 *Kobal wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Bom cara, já que vai dar muito trampo mexer com isso, deixa pra lá, vou apostando no GCC mesmo...
> 
> Já é um trampo do capeta fazer o gentoo funcionar do zero, imagina mudar o compliador !!!  
> 
> E so dedicar, eu instalo o Gentoo sem ler mais nada, so pra fazer as security tty que olho o comando que sempre esqueço.

 

Heh, distribuições com sistemas de empacotamento baseado nos ports do FreeBSD são como um Mustang velho que você turbina pouco à pouco e ele fica com a sua cara.  :Very Happy: 

----------

